

298204864 - ashishb4u
http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=1366&bih=667&source=hp&q=298204864&btnG=Search&pbx=1&oq=federer+from&aq=f&aqi=g-v2g-j3&aql=t&gs_sm=il&gs_upl=37l647l1l4l3l0l1l1l0l438l726l2-1.0.1l2&btnI=1#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&source=hp&q=298204864+site:youtube.com&pbx=1&oq=298204864+site:youtube.com&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=9981l15407l0l15587l23l19l2l0l0l1l310l3616l0.10.6.2l20l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=21e6f9b0f7b4c3b3&biw=1138&bih=555

======
gus_massa
Too wit for me. I have to see it for 10 minutes until I understand why this
interesting.

[Spoiler alert]

Search for:

[http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=1...](http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=1366&bih=667&source=hp&q=298204864&btnG=Search&pbx=1&oq=federer+from&aq=f&aqi=g-v2g-j3&aql=t&gs_sm=il&gs_upl=37l647l1l4l3l0l1l1l0l438l726l2-1.0.1l2&btnI=1#sclient=psy-
ab&hl=en&source=hp&q=298204863+site:youtube.com&pbx=1&oq=298204863+site:youtube.com&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=46105l46417l2l47019l2l1l1l0l0l0l435l435l4-1l2l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=cfc3d9a59c65e3bb&biw=1366&bih=626)

[http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=1...](http://www.google.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=1366&bih=667&source=hp&q=298204864&btnG=Search&pbx=1&oq=federer+from&aq=f&aqi=g-v2g-j3&aql=t&gs_sm=il&gs_upl=37l647l1l4l3l0l1l1l0l438l726l2-1.0.1l2&btnI=1#sclient=psy-
ab&hl=en&source=hp&q=298204865+site:youtube.com&pbx=1&oq=298204865+site:youtube.com&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=44974l45513l6l46348l2l0l2l0l0l0l0l0ll2l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=cfc3d9a59c65e3bb&biw=1366&bih=626)

